# puppia step in harness?



## jade_carr (Jul 7, 2009)

Can anyone give me any advice?

Lexie currently has the puppia harness that pulls over her head. Its her birthday on thursday and i want to get her a new harness. she has that style in medium and it isnt quite the right shape for her, its a little too big around her neck and the fit is generally a little off.

I've been looking at the step in harness as i really like puppia as a brand and like all the colour options available. but the way the sizing works on them is a little confusing. I mean it seems lexie comes up as a large?? i mean i know she is a pretty big chi but ive seen pics on website of miniature schnauzers wearing them and lexie def isnt that big! and surely they muct be in the large size? so maybe she is a medium?

Does anyone know if they fit true to size, or if they come up big or small?

thanks a lot!

Jade and Lexie (woof woof)


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

They are pretty true to size.  I think the medium is for a 15" chest? Over that I'd go with a large.


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

I got Lola XL. It's a tiny bit loose


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

From my experience they are very true to size.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Tootsie is around 9 pounds, her neck is around 9 1/2 inches and her girth is 16inches. she wears a size small puppia in the over the head kind and a medium for the step in kind. ( if she were even just the slightest bit bigger in the girth, it would be too small)


----------



## jade_carr (Jul 7, 2009)

thanks a lot!

Lexie is 15 inches in girth around chest. but thats tight. so comfortably 16 inches. though her neck is 12 inches. i'm thinking of going with the large one and if its too big then i can always exchange it. 

Marie i think lola is a similar size to lexie, if not a tiny bit bigger so i reckon large should fit. plus would prefer it to be a tad loose than too tight. 

xx


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Billy at 5lbs his is a step in size small and its quite loose on him, if that helps.......

He wears an over the head in XS

xx


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

Rocky is 8 pounds and is in a medium step in puppia, he has a 10 inch neck and a 15 inch chest.


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

jade_carr said:


> thanks a lot!
> 
> Lexie is 15 inches in girth around chest. but thats tight. so comfortably 16 inches. though her neck is 12 inches. i'm thinking of going with the large one and if its too big then i can always exchange it.
> 
> ...


Think Lola is a bit bigger. I prefer it a tad loose.


----------



## Fizzy Chihuahuas (Mar 8, 2010)

Does anyone have a puppia step in RF ( right fit ) harness ? looks a good idea ..


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Fizzy Chihuahuas said:


> Does anyone have a puppia step in RF ( right fit ) harness ? looks a good idea ..


I don't have one in the Puppia brand, but I have one in another brand and it's really quite nice. Good adjustable fit and you don't have to go over their head with it, you can just open it up and fasten.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Fizzy Chihuahuas said:


> Does anyone have a puppia step in RF ( right fit ) harness ? looks a good idea ..


We have one for Laurel. The medium fits her pretty well at 13-14 lbs. I really like it as it's not so much fabric to make her hot when she walks but enough to be secure and look super snazzzzy! It's very adjustable and I like that. We got a perfect fit, and the blue looks great with her red fawn coat. =)


----------



## Fizzy Chihuahuas (Mar 8, 2010)

Thanks for your replies would love to see photos


----------



## Fizzy Chihuahuas (Mar 8, 2010)

Does anyone have a small & a medium Step in harness ? is the med much bigger ?


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Question on the Puppia step in harness in the mesh style. Does anyone know if the mesh ones run the same size wise as the cloth puppia step-ins? Do the mesh ones run bigger or smaller?


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Paula, they run the same size as the others. I have a mesh XS, and a mesh Small. I also have 2 Smalls in the cotton blend. The Small mesh, and the Small cotton are the exact same size.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Thank you so much, T!


----------



## HollieC (Dec 29, 2009)

Ooh these sound perfect. My Feodore is scared of having anything pulled over his head, and his current harness is getting abit to snug on his ribs. I hope I can find a shop that stocks them so I can try them on him.

I never know where to take the measurements! ?


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

HollieC said:


> Ooh these sound perfect. My Feodore is scared of having anything pulled over his head, and his current harness is getting abit to snug on his ribs. I hope I can find a shop that stocks them so I can try them on him.
> 
> I never know where to take the measurements! ?


They're quite hard to find in shops in the uk.. Harrods do them... seen your in manchester.. not sure if harvey nics do them.

Measure around the biggest point of his chest (where his ribs are.. and around his neck.. Length is from the bottom of the neck to the base of his tail.


----------



## HollieC (Dec 29, 2009)

Aw thanks for the advice! I looked on the puppia website, you'd think they would put that information on there!


----------

